# PEG MGF info Please



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Any one use it with good results

Thinking abut using it 3 weeks for site specific growth

is it worth it


----------



## sl1ne (Jun 21, 2012)

PEG Mgf ist good for a solid muscle gain. I would use it for 4 weeks at 300-400mcg pwo.

Maybe you wont notice very much gain while on cycle, but you will do afterwards because the effects will hold on for a long time.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sl1ne said:


> PEG Mgf ist good for a solid muscle gain. I would use it for 4 weeks at 300-400mcg pwo.
> 
> Maybe you wont notice very much gain while on cycle, but you will do afterwards because the effects will hold on for a long time.


could you explain this a little more please do you keep it away from IGF-1 or GH to avoid stopping the proliferation?


----------



## sl1ne (Jun 21, 2012)

I would do a 4 week cycle of PEG MGF first, followed by a 4 week cycle of IGF1-LR3 cycle.

I think its the best to keep it away from GH because of the higher IGF-1 production.

I would add a cycle of GH/GHRP+GHRH after this 8 weeks to let the new muscle fiber grow.

Cycle:

4 Weeks Peg MGF: 2 times per week for example monday and thursday

1000mcg total splitted into smaller injections in the muscles worked.

For example after a chest and triceps workout:

250mcg in each triceps and 250mcg in each pecs

followed by 4 Weeks IGF1-LR3

100mcg ed, Sub q or i.m. into muscles worked.

followed by 12-24 weeks of 100mcg GHRP2 + 100mcg Mod GRF 1-29 3 times a day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sl1ne said:


> I would do a 4 week cycle of PEG MGF first, followed by a 4 week cycle of IGF1-LR3 cycle.
> 
> I think its the best to keep it away from GH because of the higher IGF-1 production.
> 
> ...


Nice similar to what i will be doing although i will be using GHRP/GHRH 2 days a week for natural IGF to make the most of the pMGF


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Nice similar to what i will be doing although i will be using GHRP/GHRH 2 days a week for natural IGF to make the most of the pMGF


Hi paul im totaly new to PMGF so pleace can you tell me how it works, can you not take it at the same time as doing ghrp and ghrh cycles with gh?

Could you not take 1000mcg split into delts one day and say triceps the other aswell as doing the usual ghrp,ghrh gh protocal


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi paul im totaly new to PMGF so pleace can you tell me how it works, can you not take it at the same time as doing ghrp and ghrh cycles with gh?
> 
> Could you not take 1000mcg split into delts one day and say triceps the other aswell as doing the usual ghrp,ghrh gh protocal


with a few days left to my show i have no energy to go into detail mate needless to say unlike many on the forums it is a little more involved than just pin and hope (which i have done in the past) once i trial this method i will give out the details as it may not even work


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> with a few days left to my show i have no energy to go into detail mate needless to say unlike many on the forums it is a little more involved than just pin and hope (which i have done in the past) once i trial this method i will give out the details as it may not even work


OK paul I understand and yeh oce you have the show out of the way it would be great if you could do some sort of layman's sticky like the great one you did for the other peptides.

Good luck on show day Paul your looking on the money from the pics in your jurno :thumbup1:


----------

